# Rep bug on an iPod.



## Brill (Aug 19, 2012)

Every time I try to add a comment to rep, after typing 1 letter it sends me back to the top of the page and closes the box.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like an issue on your end. Does this happen on any other device?


----------



## Brill (Aug 19, 2012)

Nope just on the iPod. Rep works perfectly fine when I'm on my tablet or computer.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 19, 2012)

Press and hold til it brings up the "open in a new window" option. That works on my iPhone. Otherwise I have the same problem.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 19, 2012)

^ same, but the work around is easy enough.


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 23, 2012)

same thing happens on my Iphone, will try Hollowway's fix though.


----------



## FireInside (Aug 23, 2012)

I have the same issue with my Kindle Fire. Works fine on my Android Phone though. Must be the browser.


----------



## skeels (Aug 23, 2012)

Hollow 's trick works -I I was having the same issue on my Droid.

Yay Holloway!


----------

